# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πληροφορίες για πηνία ΑΜ

## vp74

Τα πηνία είναι με 5 pin μεταβλητά και shield, το αριστερο γράφει C1 (μαύρο χρώμα επάνω 63/4) και το δεξί γράφει ΚΑ2 (με κίτρινο χρώμα επάνω 1.0μΗ). Είναι από δέκτη ΑΜ από παλιό ρομποτάκι (τηλεχειρισμος) κ μου έμειναν στο χερι μετά από μικρό στρίψιμο. Σε όσα καταστήματα κ αν ρώτησα μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει που μπορώ να τα βρώ; Η συχνότητα του δέκτη είναι 49.405. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω. Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το 63/4 την πληροφορία μου την έδωσε άτομο από εξωτερικό που επισκευάζει robotάκια. Στο service manual της mainboard του robot δεν τα έχει καν. 

phniaAM.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τα πηνία είναι με 5 pin μεταβλητά και shield, το αριστερο γράφει C1 (μαύρο χρώμα επάνω 63/4) και το δεξί γράφει ΚΑ2 (με κίτρινο χρώμα επάνω 1.0μΗ). Είναι από δέκτη ΑΜ από παλιό ρομποτάκι (τηλεχειρισμος) κ μου έμειναν στο χερι μετά από μικρό στρίψιμο. Σε όσα καταστήματα κ αν ρώτησα μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν. Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει που μπορώ να τα βρώ; Η συχνότητα του δέκτη είναι 49.405. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω. Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει το 63/4 την πληροφορία μου την έδωσε άτομο από εξωτερικό που επισκευάζει robotάκια. Στο service manual της mainboard του robot δεν τα έχει καν. 
> 
> phniaAM.jpg




Εχει στο ebay πάρε μία γεύση. Οι αριθμοί που γράφει επάνω εκφράζουν από πόσο έως πόσα *mH , ρυθμίζουν.*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Variable-Shi...KbidzCK8stf8ag

----------

vp74 (29-11-15)

----------


## vp74

To 63/4, τι σημαίνει; πως θα το ψάξω; Πόσα μΗ είναι; Αν τα βρω είναι εύκολο να τα συντονίσω πάλι η άδικος κόπος; Και μια φωτο απο την mainboard με την θέση που βρίσκονται. mainboard.jpg

----------


## Vulcan

Το πιθανότερο είναι μετασχηματιστές ενδιάμεσης ( μέσης ) συχνότητας 455KHz AM. 

Στα αγγλικά θα το ψάξεις σαν " Intermediate Frequency ( IF )  455KHz Transformer "

Από τα χρώματα λογικά είναι :

Κίτρινο : 1η Ενδιάμεση Συχνότητα 455 KHz
Μαύρο : 3η ( τελευταία ) Ενδιάμεση Συχνότητα 455KHz

Αν βρεις κανένα παλιό ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ ραδιοφωνάκι AM μπαταρίας ( από τα ποιό φθηνά ) θα έχει μέσα 4 τέτοια ( κόκκινο, κίτρινο, λευκό, μαύρο ).

Η ρύθμιση είναι λίγο ιστορία για να γίνει εμπειρικά χωρίς κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό. Όπως ατυχώς διαπίστωσες οι φερίτες ( αυτό με τη βίδα ) σπάνε πολύ εύκολα αν τα σφίξεις παραπάνω. 
Επιπλέον να προσέξεις η ρύθμιση να γίνει με κατσαβίδι πλαστικής μύτης.

Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο ακόλουθο video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOSRIJjHunI .

----------

Papas00zas (18-01-16), vp74 (29-11-15)

----------

